# Have You Had "No Contact" Deliveries From Supermarkets?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2020)

Last week I ordered delivery from Kroger, ordered on the weekend and it arrived on Friday.  Half the order was missing, due to being out of stock I imagine, though nothing was mentioned while I made the order.  One item came that I did not order and wouldn't even like, chocolate mint protein bars, so I did pay for something that I will choke down someday in the distant future.  They only billed me for what was delivered.

Today I tried to order from Safeway, but their website was a mess, lots of glitches and turned out I couldn't even start to order anything for delivery....so, I went to  Kroger again.

This time the order arrived in less than two hours, every item was there except for the smoked salmon, but that's okay, wasn't sure something like that would still be in stock anyway.  They also billed me correctly.  So, this was a good experience today.

All in all, I've been happy with 'no contact' deliveries from stores and restaurants.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 15, 2020)

I have been using HEB supermarket deliveries for over a year, so I continue to use them during the lock-down.   The last three weeks have been "contactless" where they leave the stuff on my porch, ring the bell and leave.   I have been very lucky to receive almost everything I order with few substitutions.   If they make a sub, they text me so I have the option of rejecting it.  I know before they arrive which items were not available and which were substitutions.   No complaints here, except that it's not as easy to snag a delivery time as it used to be; they are booked at least a week in advance now when it used to be a couple of hours.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2020)

*"Grocery delivery was supposed to be the ultimate pandemic lifeline. But it’s falling short. Consumers are reporting weeks-long waits on Instacart, Shipt and other leading platforms as demand far outpaces the supply of available workers and groceries."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ry-coronavirus/#click=https://t.co/pdhNdbJKjU*


----------



## Red Cinders (Apr 15, 2020)

I haven't had a delivery, but I will be picking up an order from Walmart on Friday.  I always enjoy grocery shopping but haven't been to a store in about a month.  Walmart pickup looks like a really neat way to get groceries.  I have until tomorrow night to make any changes to the order.  It's quite fun picking out groceries online.  Walmart is supposed to send me an email when my order is ready Friday morning, then I check in with an app when I'm heading their way.  They are supposed to bring it to the car and load it in.  

Anyone here use Walmart pickup?  It looks as if they aren't allowed to accept tips, so I guess I won't offer.  Feels strange after they've done such a personal service, but I don't want to get anyone in trouble.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 15, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> Anyone here use Walmart pickup?  It looks as if they aren't allowed to accept tips, so I guess I won't offer.  Feels strange after they've done such a personal service, but I don't want to get anyone in trouble.



I use it, but since CCP Virus,  there are always items missing when I get there. I check no substitutions for most things so that might be part of it.  It's usually eggs, milk, bread, cleaning supplies that aren't available once I get there.  They tell you what's not available at pick up and you aren't charged for the missing items.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been using it, too.  Before this, I didn't do the bulk of my shopping there, but the pickup service is easy and efficient.  Yes, there are still a lot of things that aren't available, but that's true in all the stores around here.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 16, 2020)

Longtime Walmart curbside customer here - zero complaints, a consistently positive experience


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I've been using it, too.  Before this, I didn't do the bulk of my shopping there, but the pickup service is easy and efficient.  Yes, there are still a lot of things that aren't available, but that's true in all the stores around here.


I know, even before the virus, sometimes I'd have to go to two or three supermarkets to get everything on my list.  One Safeway might have something I like to buy, but not another thing, have to go to a different Safeway to buy that.  I think they plan it that way, figure the more of their stores you have to go to, the more likely you're to buy more stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2020)

Today I went to Texas Roadhouse for curbside pickup, after ordering and paying online.  We got ribs, pulled pork, baked potato, mashed potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, steak fries, rolls.  Got plenty for another meal another day, maybe the day after tomorrow, we'll take a break from the richness  with tuna salad sandwiches on Dave's GoodSeed bread.


----------



## todalake (Apr 16, 2020)

We do pickup from local grocery store(HyVee) at least once a week since the virus thing started.   First week allowed substitution, but didn't like the generics we were getting.  No subs after that.   It is 90-100 percent filled,   today they were out of dish soap but got everything else.  Usually pickup date is same day if ordered earlier otherwise next day.  They have hour slots and you chose the time. $30 minimum and just pay for what you get.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2020)

My deliveries are also booked way ahead so I switched to pickup. Less of a wait and it's safe.  Items are out here and there, but things could be (and might become) worse.


----------



## bingo (Apr 17, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> I haven't had a delivery, but I will be picking up an order from Walmart on Friday.  I always enjoy grocery shopping but haven't been to a store in about a month.  Walmart pickup looks like a really neat way to get groceries.  I have until tomorrow night to make any changes to the order.  It's quite fun picking out groceries online.  Walmart is supposed to send me an email when my order is ready Friday morning, then I check in with an app when I'm heading their way.  They are supposed to bring it to the car and load it in.
> 
> Anyone here use Walmart pickup?  It looks as if they aren't allowed to accept tips, so I guess I won't offer.  Feels strange after they've done such a personal service, but I don't want to get anyone in trouble.


we did it first time ..like it..they text you thru the app...keep that on...plus a phone #is on the sign wherever you  park..didnt even get out of the car...
they didn't have everything...but enough..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2020)

We have, 3 times. Wait time was 3 days as this caught Instacart without enough people to deliver for them. Better now, as people are signing up to work for Instacart. We were only short 1 item last delivery. A couple of substitute items didn’t come close to what we order.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 17, 2020)

We've used walmart pickup since they started it. Works fine, of course, with all that's going on, there are some items that might be temporarily out of stock, but that's to be expected.


----------



## RogerDodger (Apr 17, 2020)

I've used Whole Foods several times since covid-19 started. I've had good experiences in general but today was the best. We ordered at about 10am and EVERYTHING was delivered within about 90 minutes!


----------



## Red Cinders (Apr 17, 2020)

I had my first Walmart curbside pickup today and was really impressed.  Eighty percent of the order was in stock which was more than enough.  I ordered a couple of different brands of the important things just in case something wasn't in stock figuring we'd always use whatever showed up. Husband won't eat some brands, so I didn't want to get stuck with a substitution he would grumble about having to eat.  I only allowed substitutions for a few items but all of those items were in stock. They only had one of my giant chocolate bars, a slight bummer, but better for the waistline.  

It was busy this morning and took about 15 minutes before they brought out the order.  A super nice young woman brought it out and loaded my car.  No contact, I didn't have to sign anything because she asked if she could put in my initials on her device as confirmation of receiving the order.  I think I'll continue using Walmart pickup while this covid19 thing is going on.  Best thing is the ice cream was still hard, because we had a bet going on whether it was going to be soup.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2020)

This is the first time I've been charged a delivery fee from individual companies shipping items to me, thru Walmart! One was $4.99 and the other was 5.99....this fee cost more than each item themselves.....anybody else see this when the shipping receipt arrives with your order?
I better double check every charge b4 I select checkout....really never saw it on the original order online....


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> This is the first time I've been charged a delivery fee from individual companies shipping items to me, thru Walmart! One was $4.99 and the other was 5.99....this fee cost more than each item themselves.....anybody else see this when the shipping receipt arrives with your order?
> I better double check every charge b4 I select checkout....really never saw it on the original order online....


Do you mean on the Walmart marketplace on Walmart.com?   I don't believe Walmart has any control over what the individual retailers charge, so I always make sure I am actually buying from Walmart and not another seller.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Do you mean on the Walmart marketplace on Walmart.com?   I don't believe Walmart has any control over what the individual retailers charge, so I always make sure I am actually buying from Walmart and not another seller.


Its Walmart.com....I couldn't find the items needed from Walmart so I ordered these bariatric products such as creamy tomato soup and canned roast beef with veggies....they shipped separately and charged me two shipping fees....then from another company I ordered a piece of clothing and there was No fee, all thru Walmart....like I said, never happened to me before this pandemic....


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Its Walmart.com....I couldn't find the items needed from Walmart so I ordered these bariatric products such as creamy tomato soup and canned roast beef with veggies....they shipped separately and charged me two shipping fees....then from another company I ordered a piece of clothing and there was No fee, all thru Walmart....like I said, never happened to me before this pandemic....


The items for sale on Walmart.com may or may not be sold by Walmart.  Their website is a "marketplace" like Amazon, where you have to look to see which seller you are buying from.    Walmart has a $35 minimum purchase for free shipping, so if you didn't purchase over $35 then they will charge you to ship.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

My orders are well over $35 and I've never been to the marketplace site....are they two different sites to order from? If so, thats a new one on me.....in the address bar, when I type Walmart, up comes Walmart online shopping which is Walmart.com, and other sub-titles.
the marketplace looks like for selling things like E-Bay, am I correct? Just looked it up and never knew it existed....


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> My orders are well over $35 and I've never been to the marketplace site....are they two different sites to order from? If so, thats a new one on me.....in the address bar, when I type Walmart, up comes Walmart online shopping which is Walmart.com, and other sub-titles.
> the marketplace looks like for selling things like E-Bay, am I correct? Just looked it up and never knew it existed....


No, most of the stuff is just listed.   Along the left side of the page where you can choose brand, color, etc., scroll down until you see "RETAILER."   Click the box for Walmart and you will see only Walmart merch.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for that info @C'est Moi.....I was totally unaware of that....gonna revise my next order....


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks for that info @C'est Moi.....I was totally unaware of that....gonna revise my next order....


You're welcome.   Many people are not aware of that, and the same for Amazon.com.   It's easy to "assume" you are buying from Walmart or Amazon when you are on their website!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been getting deliveries from Target for some time..  They used to be the same day as ordered but the last 2 were the next day.  Just got everything I ordered today with my second no contact delivery.  First time I got everything I ordered in awhile.  I get an Aldis delivery Monday with my first no contact from them.  My last delivery from them I only got half of my order.  I hope it's better this time.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 18, 2020)

I've never had groceries delivered....but very happy to know that many have had good experiences....i'm sure it's a big help and relief for those who are unable to go out.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 20, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> Longtime Walmart curbside customer here - zero complaints, a consistently positive experience


Just completed my first Walmart curbside experience - it went very well. Only four items out of stock.


----------

